# Thoughts on fish scalers



## NifeNomad (Feb 29, 2016)

What's your favorite kind of fish scaler? I've loved my old winco but recently tried out a japanese style scaler. I like the fact that it's less prone to damaging the flesh but it takes more work to get the same results. Wondering what you guys feel about the two


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 29, 2016)

meh. lots of people at work used to just use their knives... 

I bought a japanese one for about 5 bucks on amazon... Kotobuki i think was the brand. Looks to be the same one that everyone else sells for about 20-25 USD. Used it a few times, works alright but as you say takes longer. Not sure why they're made of brass and wood lol but whatever. I keep things as clean as possible.


----------



## Cashn (Feb 29, 2016)

I've never scaled more than one or two fish at a time but a butter knife works well for me.


----------



## GLE1952 (Mar 1, 2016)

Power washer, search you tube.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 1, 2016)

a large metal serving spoon makes quick work of scales, I think its more gentle than a scale scraper. I usually put some plastic wrap over the fish to keep the scales from flying. The spine on a chef knife will work too.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Mar 1, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> a large metal serving spoon makes quick work of scales, I think its more gentle than a scale scraper. I usually put some plastic wrap over the fish to keep the scales from flying. The spine on a chef knife will work too.



ahah! the sharp spine and choil are actually features not flaws huh?


----------



## Furminati (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a nenohi fish scaler which is the ****. I would just keep a litre container full of water to wash off and "drown " the scales that would build up on it. I've used a chef knife too, but the scaler does a much better job imo.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 1, 2016)

i would never buy a fish scaler. i've gotten freakishly fast with the tines of a dinner fork. my stepdad showed me that trick. it works really well.


----------



## Furminati (Mar 2, 2016)

I never even thought of that. I'm going to try that soon. Thanks boomshakalaka


----------



## daveb (Mar 2, 2016)

I like the brass scaler for saltwater fish. Tougher scales than freshwater. I got one from Jon to fill out an order and like it a lot. Got one from Amazon, made in China, with dull, rounded teeth that's not worth using.

Gotta ask. Am I the only one who's told a buddy to scale a catfish?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 2, 2016)

daveb said:


> Gotta ask. Am I the only one who's told a buddy to scale a catfish?



hahaha...damn, that's cold. and funny.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 2, 2016)

On the other end of things I tried to scale an alligator gar. About as futile as scaling a catfish.


----------

